# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1c 8.3 для MAC OS лекарство

## imushroom

Существует ли лекарство для 1с 8.3 или вылеченная версия для mac os?

P.S. версия из этой ветки просит ключ.

----------

Goodman_1 (26.03.2019)

----------


## cobra2k

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...D0%B4-MAC-OS-X

----------

